# Toys



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

I am looking for some toys for my boys and was wondering what your pups like to play with.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scudders is the only one that likes toys. Sticks are his favorite. He also like golf balls and these:
http://www.petedge.com/product/Toys...ing-Nubby-Balls/pc/195/c/230/sc/911/45018.uts


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Murphy has a stuffed dog made by TY that he just loves. I bought his first one for his first Christmas last year. Then I bought another one to keep at the office for him and I have a new one for his Christmas stocking this year. It is the small yodeler by Ty available through Amazon. I think I only paid a bit over $10 for it but he spends hours tossing and attacking it. When we say go get Brownie he runs right for it.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady's new favorite toy is a talking Mr. Bill (from Gumby) toy. He says "oh no" when you sqeeze him. Brady loves him!!!!!
http://www3.shopping.com/xPO-Multipet-International-SNL-s-Talking-Mr-Bill-Plush-Dog-Toy#
Dugan's favorite is a Hartz mouse toy. He is Dugan's best friend. Dugan takes him to bed with him every night and puts him to bed before he lays down and snuggles in. It is so cute. Here he is. Amazon.com: Hartz Lambs Wool Plush Dog Toy, Blue: Kitchen & Dining
Some other favorites are the hide a toys. Here is the next one I want to get. It is the gingerbread house. I have the bird house, squirrel nest, and bees nest. Dugan loves them. http://www.dogtoys.com/holidaycubes.html
They also love egg babies. Here is a link for them. http://www.soaap.com/pets/DKYPP01271-eggbabiesplushpuppyfish-p-9090.html

I have major toy issues, so I can go on and on for a long time. There are tons of toys around here


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

For the first time ever, all four of my dogs love the same toy, so much so that I recently ordered two more for back ups! I got the first one at the HRI booth at Nationals in Chicago, thinking that my Bichon mix, Lily would like it because it's bigger, but the surprise was that my newest and smallest family member, 8 lb Emma LOVES to attack it also!

Best of all it's also marked way down right now, plus the money goes towards helping out Havanese in need because it's sold by Havanese Rescue, Here's the link http://www.havtohavit.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=75&products_id=432

It's the baby gorilla, marked down to $6, what a bargain!

I also had gotten some little butterflies that have wings that make crinkly sounds, but I haven't been able to find them recently. They're zanies.

The Giggling Carrot has always been popular at our house too.

Have fun!

Beverly


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mugsy loves fuzzy toys with squeekers in them. he pounces on them, throws them across the room and then pounces some more.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

my most timid Hav and his best friend, the oh so outgoing mini schnauzer, both LOVE their ball with the hole inside where I can hide a tasty treat. 
Both of them wait for me to load the ball and then they enjoy their treat. If I try to reward one or the other, it's not a good idea. But, they share this one.


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Phoebe loves to play soccer with very light weight balls. We first noticed she was going crazy over those plastic easter eggs. Unfortunately, she could crack them apart and they became a safety issue. Then I discovered the 1.5" whiffle balls. Safe, cheap and really fun! A 24 pack sells for around $4 at Target.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Phoebs said:


> Phoebe loves to play soccer with very light weight balls. We first noticed she was going crazy over those plastic easter eggs. Unfortunately, she could crack them apart and they became a safety issue. Then I discovered the 1.5" whiffle balls. Safe, cheap and really fun! A 24 pack sells for around $4 at Target.


Great idea! Kodi loves the little plastic cat balls, but I have to take them away from him because within a few minutes, he'll start to bite them too hard and crack them. I never thought of wiffle balls. Perfect!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The giggles have been Smarty's and now Galens favorite.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIGGLING-VEGGIE...ItemQQimsxZ20091129?IMSfp=TL091129236007r7712

And the AKC fox, Smarty loves, loves, loves it.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

LuckyOne said:


> I am looking for some toys for my boys and was wondering what your pups like to play with.


Thanks for this post. I've been wondering the same thing. Tucker loves the stuffed animals, but he chews them to pieces.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Karen I will have to say that your pups are in no way in need of new toys for christmas this year or even years to come!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Santos likes stuffed animals. His favorite is the "Moo," a little blue and white cow. He also likes his stuffed puppy and his monkey from Petflys. His favorite thing to do is play fetch.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Bumi's favorite is a rope that we got him at Walmart, also the ASPCA plush pals and some squeaky toy that looks like the tail of a squirrel.

However, his favorite pass time is to bring those above mentioned toys and place them behind me so I trip over them when I am in the kitchen! :fish:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Murray's current favorite is my dust pan...and he thought it was hilarious when I stepped in it and went skidding across the kitchen floor last night. I swear the lil' brat was laughing at me.


----------



## DudleyBC (Mar 28, 2009)

Aside from enjoying his Kongs and nylabones for his daily chewing episodes, Dudley loves to play with anything that squeaks. His top favourite toys are the croaker froggie from Zanies and bunny ball from Grriggles. For some reason Dudley likes to communicate with the frog and answers the ribbit sound with a gentle whinning sound of his own. Too funny!


----------



## DudleyBC (Mar 28, 2009)

He really loves the plush bunny ball because he can grip onto the long ears and toss the ball around. This ball is part of the Grriggles Woodland Buddies. There is a bear, a skunk, etc. but I prefer the bunny ball because of the long ears. The balls are only $5. each.


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

DudleyBC said:


> He really loves the plush bunny ball because he can grip onto the long ears and toss the ball around. This ball is part of the Grriggles Woodland Buddies. There is a bear, a skunk, etc. but I prefer the bunny ball because of the long ears. The balls are only $5. each.


Tugger loves anything stuffed with squeakers and dangling parts. His absolute favourite is a Webkinz Gorilla. He drags it around the house all day long. He also loves the long unstuffed toy skunk and raccoon with squeakers in both ends. We got those at Walmart.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter loves the Skineez skunk and fox. The skunk is his favorite, he'll go get it, lay it down just right, and then lay his head on it. They all like Pipsqueaks. The balls that have some type of fuzzy animal around them are a big hit here as well. They really like almost all the stuff we have and will play with anything if we play with them.

I need to go to Dog Toys Anonymous. I have boxes, yes..plural, of toys that we haven't even gotten out yet because I can't resist buying them. Another one of my many issues.

Almost forgot, the stuffed hearts from PetFlys are great and all 3 of them will fight over one of them. I wonder what's inside that makes them so crazy??? I can't even remember how many of those we've gone through. Last time I placed an order I told her that they love them and she sent a bag of them with my order for free. Gotta love that!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero loves all toys. He really loves the ones that talk or move....but I think his very favorite thing is a balloon. He will bounce it and carry it around all day. I blow them up about the size of a grapefruit and watch him, but he doesn't break them.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Carefulove said:


> Bumi's favorite is a rope that we got him at Walmart, also the ASPCA plush pals and some squeaky toy that looks like the tail of a squirrel.
> 
> However, his favorite pass time is to bring those above mentioned toys and place them behind me so I trip over them when I am in the kitchen! :fish:





TheVintageVamp said:


> Murray's current favorite is my dust pan...and he thought it was hilarious when I stepped in it and went skidding across the kitchen floor last night. I swear the lil' brat was laughing at me.


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

We are in need of some new toys so I thought I would revisit this post. Thanks again. This forum is the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie loves rope toys. They get destroyed in a few days. She also has a stuffed cow that she plays with after dinner-she does not chew him up. Sherpa toys are a hit, too. She had a sherpa gingerbread man that has had his eyes and buttons chewed off. They were stitched on-not buttons or anything. Really anything we have bought with a squeaker she loves. She will play and chew it until she gets to the squeaker and then I have to take the squeaker out for safety. We have many, many toys and they all seem to be favorites! She even steals the cats toys.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Mine love these toys from Target:
*http://tinyurl.com/3jg2wq8*

These are great they have crinkly (like cat toys) & they squeak!
*http://tinyurl.com/3zltp82*

Dr.Noys Plush Toys are also a hit with them too!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I forgot to mention that Lizzie loves the PetStages toys. Those seem to be her "babies" as she does not destroy them.


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Chewy loves the Skinneez stuffless toys with the squeakers. His favorite though is a stuffed rat our breeder sent him home with...whenever Chewy's pals are over for a playdate they all go for the stuffed rat...thinking of it, I should probably get a new one.


----------

